# Latex Primer over Poly Urethane??



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm about to paint an exterior door that has stain and poly-u on it. A guy tried to fix the discoloration of the door by putting stain over it so the stain dried on the poly-u and now it just rubs off on anything that touches the door.:wallbash: The HO now wants it painted.

*I'm looking for any tips on prepping and priming this door.*

The door has ALOT of decorative trim and panels etc. so my plan is to


Rough sand the door, just a quick sand cause it would take forever to sand all the detail in this door
Try and clean the stain off with paint thinner and a green pad
Use a chemical "gloss off" to etch the poly-u
Prime with a latex primer
Paint with latex

*One of my main questions is, what primer brand/type would you recommend?*

I don't want to get into a debate over this but I don't trust oil based primer under latex paint. I've seen that go really bad. The door is sheltered so I want to use exterior latex and therefore a latex primer if possible???


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

Also...I'm not sure if there is such a thing, but I've heard of stain that is made for going directly over poly-u. I've never used it and don't really trust it, but I'm open to that option if anyone has used that stuff.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

DemRem said:


> I'm about to paint an exterior door that has stain and poly-u on it. A guy tried to fix the discoloration of the door by putting stain over it so the stain dried on the poly-u and now it just rubs off on anything that touches the door.:wallbash: The HO now wants it painted.
> 
> *I'm looking for any tips on prepping and priming this door.*
> 
> ...


Why in the world would you want to ask advice and then say that you don't want any good advice? Just prime it with latex every 3 months and go with it. Or.....do it properly and sand, oil prime, and paint. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

zinnser is made to go over just about any surface (sticks to just about anything then oil based exterior paint or latex 
http://www.homedepot.com/buy/paint/...primer-sealer-1-quart-98106.html#.UChZ7KGPXSg


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Chemical Stripper
Oil Based Primer
Exterior Grade Paint


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> Why in the world would you want to ask advice and then say that you don't want any good advice? Just prime it with latex every 3 months and go with it. Or.....do it properly and sand, oil prime, and paint. Good luck.:thumbsup:


Well that's partly what I wanted to know...so you're saying you don't think a latex primer will work and I should really only consider an oil base. I had a feeling that might be the case just like latex if possible.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

DemRem said:


> Well that's partly what I wanted to know...so you're saying you don't think a latex primer will work and I should really only consider an oil base. I had a feeling that might be the case just like latex if possible.


The stain is oil based. You can put oil over water, but not water over oil. I would use oil primer for that fact. It will stick to water-based or oil-based. It will still need to be cleaned well before doing anything.


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

A-1 INTERIORS said:


> zinnser is made to go over just about any surface (sticks to just about anything then oil based exterior paint or latex
> http://www.homedepot.com/buy/paint/...primer-sealer-1-quart-98106.html#.UChZ7KGPXSg


Yeah that zinnser is great stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

DemRem said:


> Well that's partly what I wanted to know...so you're saying you don't think a latex primer will work and I should really only consider an oil base. I had a feeling that might be the case just like latex if possible.


Use oil primer any time you are in doubt. Why are you stuck on using a latex? Each product has it's pros and cons but you should at least know that you can't use a latex over oil...or follow tnt's advice.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The stain is oil based. You can put oil over water, but not water over oil. I would use oil primer for that fact. It will stick to water-based or oil-based. It will still need to be cleaned well before doing anything.


you sick? or just in a great mood? or really agree.:jester:we agree again..makes 3 times. yeah I'm keeping count..:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The stain is oil based. You can put oil over water, but not water over oil. I would use oil primer for that fact. It will stick to water-based or oil-based. It will still need to be cleaned well before doing anything.


Yeah you're right...latex primer is out of the question...it was just wishful thinking. I was hoping the "gloss off" would etch the surface enough for a latex but now that I think about it I shouldn't use anything but oil primer.

*So my next question is after using oil primer can I use exterior latex over it*...One time I used latex over oil primer and the latex just peeled off the wall so I never did it again, but it seems like others have had success with that combination...maybe a test spot is the only way to know if your primer/paint combo works idk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

DemRem said:


> Yeah you're right...latex primer is out of the question...it was just wishful thinking. I was hoping the "gloss off" would etch the surface enough for a latex but now that I think about it I shouldn't use anything but oil primer.
> 
> *So my next question is after using oil primer can I use exterior latex over it*...One time I used latex over oil primer and the latex just peeled off the wall so I never did it again, but it seems like others have had success with that combination...maybe a test spot is the only way to know if your primer/paint combo works idk


I am not sure about the circumstances of your example that went wrong, but I have used latex over oil and never had an issue. My issue has always been with proper prep.

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/paint/...primer-sealer-1-quart-98106.html#.UChhMaO8-So


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have used latex over oil and never had an issue.QUOTE]
> 
> You haven't waited long enough for it to fail.


----------



## Old Meets New (Aug 11, 2012)

He didnt know what he was doing a simple light sand stain and a poly toner coat " stain mixed with the poly" with a top coat of just poly might of fixed it and not wiped off.Their are exterior latex bonding primers that would work with proper surface prep oil base bonding primer would be better. Top coating with latex is fine and done very often if your looking for a good hard finish look up some waterborne acrylic latex sherwin willams has some good ones and Pittsburg paint has my favorite manner hall brand waterborne paint looks great


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> TNTSERVICES said:
> 
> 
> > I have used latex over oil and never had an issue.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> summithomeinc said:
> 
> 
> > How long is long enough? Until it fails? I have latex on oil primer for more than 15 years.
> ...


----------



## yoohoo (Apr 29, 2012)

If you are asking this kind of novice question you don't need to be doing the work.....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

yoohoo said:


> If you are asking this kind of novice question you don't need to be doing the work.....


If you only have 4 posts, you shouldn't be making this statement.

While this is not a DIY forum, it is a place for contractors to learn more. Not everyone is an expert in all areas, and not all are at the same level of expertise. A lot of times we are asked to do simple things, like this, and want to make sure that we do it right.

If you joined CT to put others down to make yourself feel superior, I would suggest rethinking you reason, as you will not last long. My suggestion is to get a few hundred posts under your belt, before you start asserting yourself in this way.

BTW, Welcome to CT! :laughing:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> If you only have 4 posts, you shouldn't be making this statement.
> 
> While this is not a DIY forum, it is a place for contractors to learn more. Not everyone is an expert in all areas, and not all are at the same level of expertise. A lot of times we are asked to do simple things, like this, and want to make sure that we do it right.
> 
> ...


who are you and what did you do with rob? :laughing:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I have done plenty of these and treat them like I do stained cabinets when the customer wants them painted.
Sand with 100 or 120 grit, wipe down with deglosser, prime with zinnser (tan and white can), sand with 220, 2 coats of paint.


----------

